# [erledigt, nicht gelöst]GnomeBaker DVD Images brennen fehler

## TheCurse

Hallo, wenn ich versuche, mit GnomeBaker ein DVD Image zu brennen kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung:

```
cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

cdrecord: Found DVD+ media but DVD+R/DVD+RW support code is missing.

cdrecord: If you need DVD+R/DVD+RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J rg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-3520A '

Revision       : '1.04'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x001B

Profile: 0x002B 

Profile: 0x001B (current)

Profile: 0x001A 

Profile: 0x0014 

Profile: 0x0013 

Profile: 0x0011 

Profile: 0x0010 

Profile: 0x000A 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x0008 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-ROM driver (mmc_cd).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1769472 = 1728 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

cdrecord: Unspecified command not implemented for this drive.

cdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk.

cdrecord: Cannot write more than remaining DVD capacity.

Track 01: data  2793 MB        

Total size:     3208 MB (317:49.34) = 1430201 sectors

Lout start:     3208 MB (317:51/26) = 1430201 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048
```

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, woran das liegt? CD-Images werden anstandslos gebrannt. Ich benutze GnomeBaker Version 0.3.

MfG

TheCurseLast edited by TheCurse on Wed Apr 13, 2005 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

 *cdrecord wrote:*   

> cdrecord: Found DVD+ media but DVD+R/DVD+RW support code is missing.
> 
> cdrecord: If you need DVD+R/DVD+RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.
> 
> cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/
> ...

 

Mach mal emerge -C cdrecord, emerge cdrecord-prodvd, sollte dann eventuell gehen.

----------

## TheCurse

cdrecord ist gar nicht installiert (gar nicht im portage tree). Habe jetzt mal cdrecord-prodvd installiert und werde es nachher mal ausprobieren.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## dertobi123

s/cdrecord/cdrtools

Ansonsten könntest du dir als Brennprogramm für den schönen Gnome Desktop auch mal graveman anschauen, ich finde das sehr huebsch; habe damit aber noch nicht ausprobiert DVDs zu brennen.

----------

## TheCurse

Ich schon, aber hatte damit keinen Erfolg, der mochte meine Images nicht... Mit GnomeBaker funktioniert immer noch nicht. Soll ich die cdrtools deinstallieren, oder habe ich den letzten Post falsch verstanden?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## b3cks

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> s/cdrecord/cdrtools
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du dir als Brennprogramm für den schönen Gnome Desktop auch mal graveman anschauen, ich finde das sehr huebsch; habe damit aber noch nicht ausprobiert DVDs zu brennen.

 

*annenkopfhau*

Ganz vergessen.

@TheCurse: Ja, probier mal.

----------

## TheCurse

Naja, leider stürzt dann GnomeBaker beim versuch etwas zu brennen ab.

----------

## b3cks

Fehlermeldung?

Mal versucht direkt mit cdrecord-prodvd was zu brennen im verbose mode?

----------

## TheCurse

So, habe jetzt versucht etwas mit cdrecord-Prodvd zu brennen, als normaler User kommt da nur ein cannot init drive (o.ä.), als root kommt da diese Ausgabe:

```
bash-2.05b# cdrecord-ProDVD -dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 -v -driveropts=burnfree -speed=6 -sao /home/xyz/Documents/Downloads/hoary-dvd-i386.iso

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01b31 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling

Unlocked features:

Limited  features:

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-3520A '

Revision       : '1.04'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: DVD+R

Profile: Unknown

Profile: DVD+R (current)

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

cdrecord-ProDVD: This version of cdrecord limits DVD-R/DVD-RW support to -dummy or 1 GB real.

cdrecord-ProDVD: If you need full DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+R driver (mmc_dvdplusr).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1769472 = 1728 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  2793 MB

Total size:     2793 MB = 1430199 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

cdrecord-ProDVD: Disk image size too large (max. 1 GB in demo mode).
```

Damit kann ich jetzt auch nix anfangen, habe ich nur eine Demo von cdrecord-Prodvd?

Ach ja, warum steht da, dass kein DMA aktiviert ist? es ist definitiv auch für das Laufwerk aktiviert.

cu

TheCurse

----------

## b3cks

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Damit kann ich jetzt auch nix anfangen, habe ich nur eine Demo von cdrecord-Prodvd?
> 
> Ach ja, warum steht da, dass kein DMA aktiviert ist? es ist definitiv auch für das Laufwerk aktiviert.
> 
> cu
> ...

 

Ja du hast nur eine Demo Version. Steht da doch.

ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/README.key

----------

## TheCurse

Ok, aus der Console gehts jetzt, nicht aber aus GnomeBaker.

----------

## b3cks

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Ok, aus der Console gehts jetzt, nicht aber aus GnomeBaker.

 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man bei GnomeBaker auch einen Report anzeigen lassen.

Kannst du den mal posten, falls ich mich nicht irren sollte!?

----------

## TheCurse

Ich denke mal, es ist immer noch der gleiche wie oben:

```
cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

cdrecord: Found DVD+ media but DVD+R/DVD+RW support code is missing.

cdrecord: If you need DVD+R/DVD+RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J rg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-3520A '

Revision       : '1.04'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x001A

Profile: 0x002B 

Profile: 0x001B 

Profile: 0x001A (current)

Profile: 0x0014 

Profile: 0x0013 

Profile: 0x0011 

Profile: 0x0010 

Profile: 0x000A 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x0008 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-ROM driver (mmc_cd).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1769472 = 1728 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

cdrecord: Unspecified command not implemented for this drive.

cdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk.

cdrecord: Cannot write more than remaining DVD capacity.

Track 01: data  2793 MB        

Total size:     3208 MB (317:49.34) = 1430201 sectors

Lout start:     3208 MB (317:51/26) = 1430201 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

```

----------

## b3cks

Naja, da steht nun so einiges an Fehlern und Hinweisen drin.

Hab grad mal ne QuickSearch gemacht. Einige sagen, dass die ~86 besser läuft.

Was aber wieder auffällt ist diese:

```
cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD. 
```

Ansonsten musste dich auf eine Alternative einlassen.

----------

## TheCurse

Wovon meinst du die ~86 (cdrecord hab ich versucht, selbe Fehlermeldung)?

Ja, und welche Alternative hätte ich denn? graveman will auch keine DVD-Images brennen, xcdroast ist, da ich einen IDE-Brenner und CD-ROM habe, extrem langsam ("prüfe, ob CD im Laufwerk ist..."), k3b hat Abhängigkeiten wie sau. Was bleibt ist wohl die Konsole, oder?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## b3cks

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Wovon meinst du die ~86 (cdrecord hab ich versucht, selbe Fehlermeldung)?

 

Ja meinte ich. Hat aber nun auch nix geholfen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, und welche Alternative hätte ich denn? graveman will auch keine DVD-Images brennen, xcdroast ist, da ich einen IDE-Brenner und CD-ROM habe, extrem langsam ("prüfe, ob CD im Laufwerk ist..."), k3b hat Abhängigkeiten wie sau. Was bleibt ist wohl die Konsole, oder?
> 
> 

 

Die meisten GUIs werden eh auf cderecord oder dergleichen zurückgreifen, von daher Jacke wie Hose.

Du hättest noch die Möglichkeit den Output zusammen mit genauer Info über deinen DVD-Brenner an einen der Developer zu schicken oder dich dort im Forum zu versuchen. So wie ich das verstehe hat cdrecord  das Problem, dass er keinen passenden Treiber für deinen Brenner hat.

Irgendwo habs auch mal eine Seite, wo es Treiber dafür gab... hm.

----------

## TheCurse

Werd mir auch mal coaster anschauen, hab ich gerade gefunden: http://www.coaster-burner.org (war schwer zu finden, da alle immer auf http://www.coaster-burn.org verweisen). Das nutzt nämlich libburn anstelle von cdrecord. Einziges Problem ist nur, dass das noch sehr unstable scheint (nicht im Portagetree und unstable abhängigkeiten). Werd heute abend mal schreiben, ob das geklappt hat.

cu

TheCurse

----------

## b3cks

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Werd mir auch mal coaster anschauen, hab ich gerade gefunden: http://www.coaster-burner.org (war schwer zu finden, da alle immer auf http://www.coaster-burn.org verweisen). Das nutzt nämlich libburn anstelle von cdrecord. Einziges Problem ist nur, dass das noch sehr unstable scheint (nicht im Portagetree und unstable abhängigkeiten). Werd heute abend mal schreiben, ob das geklappt hat.
> 
> cu
> 
> TheCurse

 

coaster-burn.org war die alte Domain. Keine Ahnung, warum 'se die geändert haben.

Wäre cool, wenn du was dazu postest.

----------

## TheCurse

So, der Coaster läuft jetzt in der aktuellen Version, aber ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass das eine ganz schöne Plackerei war (die Abhängigkeiten... einiges noch nicht im Portage-Tree, teilweise nicht mal ein ebuild auf bugs.gentoo.org, werd ich aber noch nachholen das da rein zu stellen). Sieht auf den ersten Blick echt nett aus, was das Brennen angeht kann ich allerdings erst heute abend was zu sagen.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## hoschi

Zwei andere Fragen:

- Kann man als normaler User (mitglied der gruppe cd-rw) inzwischen wieder brennen, mit dem vanilla-kernel

- ist das normal das Gnomebaker immer Abstürzt, sobald ich eine zusammengestellt CD von mir brennen will (egal ob Root oder User)

Was funktioniert den de Fakto wirklich noch, im Normalfall mit dem Vanilla-Kernel.

Inzwischen brenne ich nämlich leider alles als Root mit cdrdao, das funktioniert auch mit DatenCDs einwandfrei (man muss nur die .toc datei umständlich von hand anlegen).

----------

## TheCurse

Also ich habe die gentoo-sources und kann mit coaster als normaler user in der Gruppe cdrw ganz ausgezeichnet Daten-CDs/DVDs (auch ISO Dateien) brennen! Das Thema wäre somit erledigt, wenn auch nicht wirklich gelöst, aber damit will ich mich auch nicht weiter beschäftigen. GnomeBaker ist bei mir nur immer abgestürzt, wenn cdrecord nicht installiert war (aber ich hatte ja andere Probleme). 

Also erstes Fazit: Coaster macht seinen Job gut, hat allerdings nicht viele Features und Audio-CDs zu brennen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, werde ich aber noch nachreichen, ob das funktioniert hat. Die Installation ist unter Gentoo aber sehr schwierig, da die entsprechenden ebuilds für die abhängigkeiten nicht vorhanden sind (werde welche unter bugs.gentoo.org posten, allerdings sind meine ebuilds natürlich nicht perfekt (sagen wir mal es funktioniert bei mir, aber wahrscheinlich auch nur bei mir).

MfG

TheCurse

----------

